# Will the Skyline GTR move up in price?



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey guys!

I was thinking about the prices on Skyline GTRs and from what I see the prices are going down even though some R32s are getting more expensive.

So will the price move up or will it keep falling? After all it is an iconic car with a lot of history,

Feel free to discuss R34, R33 and R32.


----------



## Woojen (Aug 21, 2012)

I dont think they will drop aslong you keep them free from rust and such


----------



## Sky-Power (Apr 12, 2012)

I would say the price for r32 will rise as it is the oldest and the one with the legendary motorsport history. As for 33 they will probably keep value and r34 will probably drop a little for being the newest. But thats my opinion  obviosly condition is key.


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

skyline GTRs as in the 32,33 and 34 hopefully should hold their money,particularly the 32 for being the original monster and the 34 for the low numbers around...new GTRs will drop in price though due to being sold widely in uk,us etc....all imo of course


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

i think the R34 will never drop bellow £20Ks due to its prestige , numbers and performance

the R32 will stay aroud £10K as will the 33 based on higher numbers built

Just IMHO


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi, 

I'm sorry but I've got to disagree. I think that the R34's are overpriced, in my opinion falling "R35" GTR prices will soon begin to have an impact on R34 prices.
The R34 was actually slower around many circuits than the R33, so for prices to stay high due to an increased level of performance is unlikely especially as the new GTR is much quicker than all previous GTR's. 

There is the exclusivity factor though and the fact that they still look great. However, I don't think these factors will be enough to keep R34 prices where they are today.

ATB,

Steve


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

There will always be sub 20k examples you could buy, but good R34s will not dip. Simply because they are not made anymore. There is a well established precedent for older models to retain their prices and eventually be worth more than newer models and I think that will hold here. There's not above 100 of them on the road in this country after all.

The fate of the R35 and R34 are not linked, I will say it again!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

This is a repeat of what's already been discussed & explained time & time again...

Older models don't necessarily depreciate relative to newer models. This is the case with many older more desirable models of cars, not just GT-R's.

Look at M3's for example. E30, E36, E46...which ones are going up in price, etc.

Remember, even mini's have gone up in price for older ones in recent years! :chuckle:


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Look at M3's for example. E30, E36, E46...which ones are going up in price


Only the one used in Group A racing...


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

where has the R33 been marked faster?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

carbonfootprint said:


> Only the one used in Group A racing...


 E46 CSL's will gain in value as time goes on...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

also look at the '86


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

Miguel - Newera said:


> E46 CSL's will gain in value as time goes on...


Nothing like the original csl. Race pedigree stands for a lot it seems.


----------



## WKZ 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sky-Power said:


> I would say the price for r32 will rise as it is the oldest and the one with the legendary motorsport history. As for 33 they will probably keep value and r34 will probably drop a little for being the newest. But thats my opinion  obviosly condition is key.


Spot on here, IMO.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

nah the R34s value is going no where, i get offers for mine all the time for more than i paid but i didn't buy it to sell !!


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi

if the argument is that the R34's will retain their value because they are older than the "new" GTR's then why aren't R32's worth 30K+?

In my opinion there will always be a few exceptional R34's that are worth big money as the owners realised what they had from the outset and have looked after them accordingly. 
However, as with the R32's & R33's many of the cars out there today have been tuned to within an inch of their lives, and in many cases beyond it. Yet even these cars are still up for sale at a massive premium over good R32's & 33's, I think this is where the biggest change will take place. Average car's will soon only sell for average money.

Lewis, the R33's Ring time is quicker than the R34's, search this forum it's been discussed several times.

ATB,

Steve


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

the reason with the R32 is due to how many were made and the fact so many are in good nic

regarding ring time using the search function it seems you have chosen which pieces to quote selectively as many quote quicker times for R34 and R34 V-spec than the 95 official R33 time.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I've seen these threads for the past three years, at least once a month.

The whole time everyone says the R34 will drop in value. I've watched prices a lot over the last five or so years. IMHO they have actually gone up in the last year, not down. Supply and demand people. Look how many are for sale. And yes, I think R33s and R32s have held their values too. I sold my R33GTR for £12k in 2006ish. Same car now would be 8-10k. I don't think that's bad!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> I've seen these threads for the past three years, at least once a month.
> 
> The whole time everyone says the R34 will drop in value. I've watched prices a lot over the last five or so years. IMHO they have actually gone up in the last year, not down. Supply and demand people. Look how many are for sale. And yes, I think R33s and R32s have held their values too. I sold my R33GTR for £12k in 2006ish. Same car now would be 8-10k. I don't think that's bad!


Agree 100%


----------



## r33 gtr v spec (Jul 12, 2008)

had my 33 v spec for nearly 6 years and like alot of owners sometimes we wonder how much they are worth later even if they are not for sale, i have done searches and look at every car i can find for sale to compare. its not just 33 i look at.
i love the 32 wanted a 33 and at the time i purchased mine i could not afford a 34. over 6 years i would say 32 has stayed about the same, 33 has come down slightly and 34 has gone up, this is for the average stock to mid tuned examples.
this is how i have thought after each time looking.
After the hours and hours not to mention the £££ i spent my 33 is never going anywhere. kidneys are up for auction first


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Steve Law said:


> Hi
> 
> if the argument is that the R34's will retain their value because they are older than the "new" GTR's then why aren't R32's worth 30K+?
> 
> ...


Give it time... eventually they will get to that level and perhaps beyond.
Look at what 1970's Hakosuka Skylines are worth in Japan now.
Of those - GT-R's will make your mind boggle.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

supply and demand is king . end of.

the uk values came down because more gtrs were coming into the uk and more cars will always lower the cost

People hang on to decent 32s and 34s (and 33s) so they are getting harder to find which means they hold their value in japan and the uk.
This coupled with the exchange rate and higher uk import duites means good cars are a lot harder to get so they are holding their prices an probably will go up in the next few years.

But this will only apply to v good to mint cars or ones with history.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

I think all in all. We will begin to see less of all models (R32,R33 & R34) through crashes, strip & sell activities & changes in automotive law prohibiting these sorts of vehicles - potentially. In the long term I think the numbers will hold and very long term eventually rise given its age & performance & desirability also taking into account post recession times - give it a decade.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

R32 and R34 prices are certainly going up. I predict a rise in the price of 25 year old R32's as they will be eligable for importation to the states.

I also think r33 GTR's will start to rise in price as the number and quality available drops through rusty cars, cars being dimantled crashed ect. 

I cant see R34's dropping in price as they are the ultimate RB26 version and there are very few arround.

R35's will drop, to what i dont know but I predict lower than an R34 because a huge number have been produced


----------



## actionbstard (Aug 24, 2012)

straight six heck yeah.
V6 retard
Only V anyone should have is a V8.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Let's all fix the prices then shall we. Anybody selling a gtr under 9k gets salmon fillets crambed through their letter boxes.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

JTJUDGE said:


> Let's all fix the prices then shall we. Anybody selling a gtr under 9k gets salmon fillets crambed through their letter boxes.



I love salmon ;-)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

GTR Cook said:


> I love salmon ;-)


im ordering you a fish milkshake next time we are out, and your in the shape you were on sunday


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

matty32 said:


> im ordering you a fish milkshake next time we are out, and your in the shape you were on sunday


I was fragile, be nice!


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

r34 gtr will only go up. cant see them dropping, need to get one in my life


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

matty32 said:


> also look at the '86


The values of AE86 has been fairly level over the last few years. There are some really good examples for reasonable price which have been advertised in the UK for months without selling.

In Ireland, they are selling them cheap now.

AE86 are considered to be a high cost drift car with not alot of bhp compared to Nissan Silvia S13, S14 for half the cost..


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Like anything, rusty cars needing extensive work, etc. don't fetch strong prices. The best stuff is worth most, obviously.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I've increased the insurance value of mine, as with all the work that's been done on it (and money spent!!) I think it it one of the nicer GTR32s out there.

Some people have tried to find nice rust free GTR32s to buy and whilst they look superficially good, they find them to be tatty underneath on closer inspection, hence the prices Newera charge for good examples.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Like anything, rusty cars needing extensive work, etc. don't fetch strong prices. The best stuff is worth most, obviously.


Ok you've convinced me Miguel. When can we build that earthquake proof, air conditioned, hermetically sealed garage we were talking about for my car? LOL


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Mint low mileage totally standard numbers matching 32's and 34's are the ones that will appreciate. Historic cars like a genuine Calsonic 32 or some other chassis that won a ton of races will also appreciate. Modded cars won't. If enough people back 33's into walls or hedges then eventually they will as well. I wouldn't expect any serious price movement for the next 10 years, nobody has any money unless you want to export one to China or India


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

i don't understand this,wend you buy a skyline you buy as an investment or because you love the car?:nervous:
wend i both mine i both it because i love the car if i lose money in the years coming tough!don't take me wrong i don't like throw cash true the window but if that is the price i have to pay for the smile i have every time i drive mine i'm happy to pay for.
i might be wrong (fell free to correct me) but if you not a trader it will be very difficult not to lose money in a car.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Again people have no regard for r33's, they made 5k more 33's that's all, they made 30k plus more 32's! Compared to 34's, 34's are way over priced, and there are tens of thousands of 32's! The 33 is the best value and is very underrated, the problem is 33 gts etc, the amount of rusty ones is very annoying, and don't get me started on the crap gtr type body kits :chairshot


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

Yes


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

I think that prices will even out across the models and will lower a little more still overall. The only ones that will appreciate will be ones with some form of history attached.

To be honest, there are plenty of other great cars out there and the GTRs are getting a bit long in the tooth now. The market's pretty dead for cars of this type. The R32s are way over priced, R33s are about right if not a little high and the R34s have a little way to fall.

I would also say that now the prices have fallen sufficiently, a 'different' demographic of people are beginning to buy/abuse them which helps to drag down the overall persona of the car and push people already established in Skylines away from them.

I know this will probably upset a few but it's just facts. Couple that with the likes of the 250z, 370z and the R35 GTR, as they fall then the market will dissipate for the Skyline GTRs.

There are also way too many dealers around who charge a massive mark-up for what are essentially old 'Nissan' parts. The more I speak to, the more I find are saying that they are sick of paying the price for these older cars.

Unless it's concourse, stock and completely original, it's not a collectable.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

thats your opinion of course but It is the market that decides the value not one person

You cannot say that 32 prices are way too high because if they consistantly sell for a figure that is what they are worth

on the same basis you also cant say that 34 prices will fall either after all they show no sign of doing so and if anything good cars seem to be going up in value .

We are not talking about dodgy rust heaps but really nice examples .

And as long as it is totally stock and completely original and any classic car will be collectable. 

And if it is a completely original 20 year old car it wont be concours unless it has been fully restored and that isnt original


----------



## ForgingEngineer (Aug 31, 2012)

I agree RSVFOUR, supply and demand of good examples, youll always be able to pick up cheap time bombs! also the more original the better the chance of retaining a high value.
Second hand cars in the UK are getting more and more expensive as the government encourages scrap schemes and metal prices increase, also perhaps tax and petrol prices will stop all but the lovers of GTR's buying them?!?
I think they will all level out over time and maintain a good value because of the history of the GTR.


----------

